# Hunter Orange on private property?



## rubicon_in_ga

The regs don't specify a difference between public and private land, and for safety sake, I prefer to wear it regardless, but this morning i went deer hunting on the family land and completely forgot my vest.  Is the hunter orange requirement the same or different on private land?  I thought i read somewhere that its not required during primitive weapons and firearms deer season on private land, but I'd rather know for sure in case i forget again and need to call off the hunt to go back and get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Hareshunting

It is required.


----------



## Milkman

rubicon_in_ga said:


> The regs don't specify a difference between public and private land, and for safety sake, I prefer to wear it regardless, but this morning i went deer hunting on the family land and completely forgot my vest.  Is the hunter orange requirement the same or different on private land?  I thought i read somewhere that its not required during primitive weapons and firearms deer season on private land, but I'd rather know for sure in case i forget again and need to call off the hunt to go back and get it.
> 
> Thanks!




You answered your own question with the first part of your first sentence. All places in Ga are the same rule.


----------



## JustUs4All

I keep an extra cheap plastic one in my hunting pack just in case I get to the tree without one.


----------



## dick7.62

I keep an extra one in my hunting pack, also in my truck, and sometimes on my deer stands.  And I have had to use my extra one  occasionally.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga

Gonna pick up a couple cheap plastic ones at walmart next time I'm there and keep them in my pack and my Jeep.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

rubicon_in_ga said:


> Gonna pick up a couple cheap plastic ones at walmart next time I'm there and keep them in my pack and my Jeep.  Thanks guys!



You should self report on this violation !!!


----------



## b rad

Should put it on before walking into woods


----------



## BigCats

I thought if it was a designated bow only your good may have changed but I think even on archery only wma u don't have to wear.


----------



## paulito

negative. once gun season opens everyone has to wear orange, even if you are small game hunting. they cut ya a break if you are duck hunting but that is about it. course i still wear my orange leaving the duck blind on public land. too many jack legs slinging lead at "phantom" to take the chance


----------



## savage

*??? small game*

27-3-40.   Only required for a hunter, or anyone accompanying the hunter, when hunting deer during the primitive weapons/firearms seasons, bear during the primitive weapons/firearms seasons or feral hogs during the primitive weapons/firearms seasons.  Not required on WMA's or Corps of Engineers tracts designated archery only, unless otherwise indicated.  

You don't have to wear it when hunting small game....


----------



## mattech

Don't have to wear it duck hunting either.


----------



## watermedic

Most WMAs don't have small game and deer hunting at the same time. 

I know that Clarks Hill alternates between them.


----------



## westcobbdog

don't go poly, buy a cloth vest..its quiet.


----------



## Scrapy

Put that orange garbage bag over you $400 camo "Go to to Meeting Suit".


----------



## Scrapy

What we have is an electorate. Those are the folks we elected to do serious government business while we are out working to pay tax..  

 Those guys we elect are supposed to be us , think like  us, do like us.  Granted. it is a system of a republic controlled by OUR representatives. It is not a true Democracy where everyone and anyone has a vote on a particular good idea or bad idea to make a "law" out of. All we can do is vote for our Representative and then hope that he/she  is a man/woman  with morals.


So ax yoself?  did I vote for this fool to be argueing about the square inches of orange to be worn? 

That is the singular purpose . I think you might find that a Bill that passes with more than one singular issue is already illegal and UnConstitutional.   Also there is a "rider" on the square inch Bill to include that on Halloween you must wear an Haloween mask.

You as an individual, with rights afforded you under this Constitution know your Rights and wear whatever square inchers big brother suggest but you absolutely refuse to wear a mask on Halloween.   You will be cited under such and such code for both the orange thingy and the Halloween masky thingy.. Get a bail bondsman , hire a lawyer. , get out by buying you way out ,, Which most crackers will look down their nose at like you were guilty as SIN .  Beats me . Just stating facts . 

Now! Can ya'll get a better grasp on why "morals" are politically incorrect??  

Duh??????


----------



## watermedic

What are you talking about?


----------



## Throwback

Wow


T


----------



## MudDucker

I don't know if they can legally require a landowner to wear it on their own land, but it could be expensive to find out for sure.  With so many tresspassers these days, I think I would chose to wear one.


----------



## dawg2

holy cow...


----------



## Milkman

watermedic said:


> What are you talking about?





Throwback said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> T





dawg2 said:


> holy cow...




I thought once about putting him on my ignore list, but it is just too darn entertaining to miss his posts.


----------



## oops1

Scrap's good people


----------



## hambone76

I wear it on public or private land, regardless if it is small game season or not. How many times have you read about folks sneaking around and hunting deer when it isn't deer season?


----------



## mattech

Scrapy speaks the truth.


----------



## dawg2

mattech said:


> Scrapy speaks the truth.



Can you translate?


----------



## watermedic

He lost me about four words in....


----------



## Vernon Holt

I think I have it.  Scrapy is a democrat, the "low information" kind.


----------



## biker13

he is that


----------



## Scrapy

Vernon Holt said:


> I think I have it.  Scrapy is a democrat, the "low information" kind.


Used to be till he saw the light.

Buy yourself a good $400 silk one. You can wear it Thursday night deer hunting. Friday doing Community Service work picking up beer cans along the road. Saturday to the Clemson Games and Sunday to church.


----------



## Scrapy

dawg2 said:


> Can you translate?


 Do you have to wear a seatbelt if you are wearing an orange "Jump" suit??? Huh??
Makes about as much sense.


----------



## Wheels

I've heard several hunters say they take their orange off once they are in their shooting house where they can't be seen . My advice is to keep it on. Mr. green britches would love to give them a nice award !


----------



## caughtinarut




----------



## watermedic

Stupid Thread!!

Out!!


----------



## dieselengine9

Our club only hunts with dogs and everyone opts for the pumpkin had.  A few years ago I opted for the vest.  This year one of the guys bought his daughters.  Because of the vest and my sidearm she asked if I was a cop


----------



## groundhawg

Wheels said:


> I've heard several hunters say they take their orange off once they are in their shooting house where they can't be seen . My advice is to keep it on. Mr. green britches would love to give them a nice award !



Yep, no reason to take it off.  In fact I leave one in my blind and anytime I am in a blind place it on the top.


----------



## cowhornedspike

dieselengine9 said:


> Our club only hunts with dogs and everyone opts for the pumpkin had.  A few years ago I opted for the vest.  This year one of the guys bought his daughters.  Because of the vest and my sidearm she asked if I was a cop



?  I assume you meant to write "hat".  Are you aware that an orange hat alone will not meet the legal requirements for hunter orange in GA?


----------



## kmckinnie

dawg2 said:


> Can you translate?



If the halloween mask fits, wear it.

I think it means they made the law to wear orange hunting the ones we voted in. If they made a law to wear a mask at halloween or get fined would you wear it.

My translation 

 Who really knows what it means


----------



## T.P.

100% agreeing with Scrapy. They tell you to wear orange while deer hunting. But I can pick up a 22 and go squirrel hunting on the same land, amongst the same people who are deer hunting, at the same time, without orange.

It's a money scam.


----------

